# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Netgear prsente son routeur Firewall VPN SSL le plus puissant de sa gamme

## Mejdi20

*
NETGEAR annonce le SRX5308, le routeur Firewall VPN SSL professionnel le plus puissant de sa gamme
*
_Avec un dbit firewall LAN/WAN de 1 Gbit/sec, des fonctions sophistiques de gestion de la bande passante et quatre ports WAN Gigabit, le nouveau botier SRX5308 offre des performances exceptionnelles  un prix abordable._

Paris le 18 Mai 2010



 NETGEAR (NASDAQGM : NTGR), un grand fournisseur dquipements de rseau, annonce le botier firewall VPN SSL Quad WAN ProSafe SRX5308, nouveau vaisseau amiral de sa famille de botiers VPN/firewall conus pour les PME. Offrant des performances exceptionnelles, compatibles avec les nouvelles solutions de virtualisation et de cloud computing, le nouveau botier nen est pas moins propos  un prix abordable.

Puissant, supportant de multiples tunnels VPN simultans, dot de fonctions de scurit transversales, le SRX5308 est capable datteindre un dbit de 1 Gbit/sec en firewall dynamique, plus que nimporte quelle autre solution concurrente dans sa catgorie. Grce  ses quatre ports WAN Gigabit avec quilibrage de charge par session, il offre aux entreprises une solution de scurit rseau sans compromis capable de supporter des applications multimdia sophistiques ou des connexions ncessitant de trs hautes performances.

Le routeur VPN SRX5308 intgre une architecture de flux de donnes  acclration matrielle qui lui permet datteindre un dbit de 1 Gbit/sec en firewall dynamique. Pour les accs distants, il supporte jusqu 125 tunnels VPN en protocole IPsec et jusqu 50 tunnels VPN en protocole SSL simultanment. Ncessitant un logiciel client pour les utilisateurs distants, les tunnels IPsec sont adapts  des connexions scurises reliant entre eux de multiples sites au sein dun rseau dentreprise. Ne ncessitant pas de logiciel client en revanche, les tunnels SSL sont adapts  des connexions individuelles  distance aux donnes de lentreprise, de nimporte o et nimporte quand. En outre, les tunnels SSL supportent des algorithmes de cryptage trs puissants, et permettent deffacer automatiquement la mmoire cache sur le poste client aprs la clture de la session.

De plus, les entreprises tant confrontes  une croissance continue des menaces provenant du web et de la messagerie lectronique, le nouveau SRX5308 complte parfaitement la famille de botiers de scurit ProSecure STM de NETGEAR, pour combiner  la fois une scurit rseau au niveau de linfrastructure et des applications, associant anti virus, anti spam et filtrage dURL.

*Scurit rseau multi-dimensionnelle*

Manageable par SNMP, le SRX508 fournit une scurit rseau multi-dimensionnelle, associant protection DoS (Dni de Service, SPI (inspection dynamique des paquets, filtrage des URL par mots cls, support SYSLOG, port matriel DMZ configurable, cration de journaux et rapports, et alertes en temps rel. Dot de fonctions de Qualit de Service (QoS), de mesure de trafic WAN et de profilage de bande passante, il permet au gestionnaire de rseau de grer trs finement les dbits utiliss par les utilisateurs finaux. De plus, il supporte les VLANs et offre ainsi la possibilit de segmenter le rseau pour plus de scurit, notamment en distinguant le trafic invits du trafic stratgique provenant des serveurs de production. Dautre part, il intgre 4 ports LAN Gigabit Ethernet, et 4 ports WAN Gigabit qui offrent deux modes dquilibrage de charge par session ainsi quune fonction de protection des interruptions de liaison WAN.

*Disponibilit et prix
*
Comme tous les produits NETGEAR ProSafe, le SRX5308 est livr avec une garantie  vie. Il sera disponible courant mai auprs des distributeurs agrs NETGEAR en France au prix de 679 HT.

*
A propos de NETGEAR *  
Cr en 1996, NETGEAR est un des plus grands constructeurs mondiaux d'quipements de rseau destins au march des Particuliers et des Entreprises. Prsente dans le monde entier, la socit a ralis en 2009 un chiffre d'affaires (Revenu net publi au Nasdaq, Etats-Unis) de  686.6 millions de $.

Pour les particuliers, NETGEAR propose des quipements  la pointe de la technologie, design et simples  installer. La gamme Grand Public comprend des solutions de Courant Porteur en Ligne (CPL 85 et 200Mbps), des solutions sans fil et filaires (Modem-routeurs ADSL, Routeurs haut-dbit, Points d'accs, Adaptateurs client, Switches), des solutions de Stockage en rseau (Centrales de stockage NAS, simples d'utilisation) et des lecteurs Multimdia.

Pour les entreprises, NETGEAR rpond aux besoins des Responsables informatiques avec ses gammes ProSafe (Switching, Wireless et Routage), ProSecure (Appliances UTM et plateformes STM ddies  la scurisation du Web et des Emails) et ReadyNAS (solutions de stockage). Pour chacune de ces gammes, NETGEAR apporte un haut niveau de qualit  un prix comptitif, un haut niveau de performance grce  l'intgration des derniers standards technologiques et une haute fiabilit lorsque le matriel est en production. NETGEAR offre  ses clients Particuliers et Entreprises toute une palette de services associs : garanties avec change sur site, support tlphonique gratuit de qualit et mme un Forum d'utilisateurs bnvoles et passionns sur internet, adoss  son site franais.

NETGEAR possde un site web  l'adresse suivante : www.netgear.com ou www.netgear.fr

Et dispose aussi dun compte sur Facebook : http://www.facebook.com/Netgearfrance

Ainsi que sur Twitter : http://twitter.com/netgear_fr

----------

